# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## weissi2013 (30. November 2013)

Name: Badog
Server: Eredar

Danke schon mal !


----------



## Nysa Dynai (30. November 2013)

Hi,
hab Dir gerade eine RDA geschickt

Viel Spass im WOW

Nysa


----------



## weissi2013 (30. November 2013)

Super danke dir !


----------



## Nysa Dynai (30. November 2013)

Wenn was sein sollte oder Du die RDA nicht bekommst, schreib mich einfach an


----------

